# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Como llegar a nuestro Mercado Objetivo? (Padres con hijos de 2 a 8 años)

## magochile

Si temor a equivocarme he definido el grueso de mi mercado Objetivo a *padres con hijos de entre 2 y 8 años*, por supuesto que me refiero a quienes nos dedicamos principalmente a la magia infantil.

Aunque me tomo cerca de un año preparar mi show, llevo solo 2 meses desde mi lanzamiento, como soy experto en Marketing por internet estas son las estrategías que he utilizado.

*1-  Me posicioné 1ero en google con "Mago + Mi Ciudad"*
2- Optimice mi pagina de facebook al máximo.
*3- Cada semana hago una campaña segmentada en Facebook,* donde mi publicidad solo llega a mi mercado objetivo, padres de entre 21 y 50 años, que vivan en un radio de 100 km desde donde yo estoy ubicado.
4- Tengo un sitio web con información muy clara y completa en cuanto a mis servicios.
5- Mis tarjetas de presentación no faltan en ningún momento.
6- Me presente en todas las empresas de eventos infantiles de mi ciudad.

*Ahora viene mi pregunta!*
- Creo que el lugar donde mas potencial publicitario hay es en los colegios, por que ahí están todos los niños de entre 5 y 8 años.

*Nunca me presenté en un colegio, quisiera hacerlo de la mejor forma, alguno de ustedes lo ha hecho?, pueden darme algún consejo?*
Mi idea es ofrecer un corto pero impactante show de magia sin costo para el colegio,  con la finalidad de que me conozcan.

Por supuesto, si algún colega necesita consejos de posicionamiento web o marketing en redes sociales, cuente conmigo, saludos!

----------


## Berni

Sin ningún tipo de coste??  Así te podrás hacer todas las escuelas sin ganar nada... El colegio se habrá beneficiado, los niños te habrán visto y los padres y madres estarán en sus casas mientras haces el show. 
La clave es ir poco a poco. No esperes en dos meses ni en seis meses hacer un montón de shows por mucho que lo tengas preparado. 
Si quieres hacer para que te conozcan la gente haz eventos solidarios y benéficos para alguna asosiacion. Asi de este modo si tiene justificación. 
Espero te haya ayudado y no te lo tomes a mal eh??! 

Cojiendo el tema que has dicho de web marketing y redes sociales etc si me puedes orientar un poco mas me gustaría. Si me quieres escribir un mensaje privado te lo agradecería!

----------


## Berni

Sin ningún tipo de coste??  Así te podrás hacer todas las escuelas sin ganar nada... El colegio se habrá beneficiado, los niños te habrán visto y los padres y madres estarán en sus casas mientras haces el show. 
La clave es ir poco a poco. No esperes en dos meses ni en seis meses hacer un montón de shows por mucho que lo tengas preparado. 
Si quieres hacer para que te conozcan la gente haz eventos solidarios y benéficos para alguna asosiacion. Asi de este modo si tiene justificación. 
Espero te haya ayudado y no te lo tomes a mal eh??! 

Cojiendo el tema que has dicho de web marketing y redes sociales etc si me puedes orientar un poco mas me gustaría. Si me quieres escribir un mensaje privado te lo agradecería!

----------


## magochile

Gracias por tu respuesta Berni, pero no quisiera quedarme sentado esperando a que lleguen los clientes y es justamente en los colegios privados donde se encuentran agrupados todos los potenciales padres que pueden pagar el show, por otro lado, aquí en mi ciudad, prácticamente un 90% de la gente jamas ha visto magia en vivo y se sorprenden mucho cuando hago ven magia, de hecho *la mayoria de la gente no sabe que existe un mago infantil en la ciudad!* mi idea es hacer Lobby, un show corto de 15 minutos, no mostrar todos mis trucos y estoy seguro que la mayoría de los niños llegaran a sus casas pidiendo a sus papas que quieren a un mago para su cumple.
*El Resultado que espero es este:*
- El colegio se beneficia y queda entusiasmado para contratarme con mi show completo de 1 hora.
- Los niños corren la voz de que hay un mago en la ciudad y que pueden tenerlo en sus cumpleaños.
- Puedo llegar en forma directa y segmentada a mi mercado objetivo, sin tener que invertir tanto dinero, solo una hora de tiempo, un dia de la semana, que jamas me llaman para cumples, solo son los fines de semana.

*Alguien ha hecho actuaciones en Colegios para publicitarse?
*

PD: cuenta conmigo para cualquier consejo de social media o posicionamiento que necesites, puedes contactarme por MP o escribirlo aquí mismo  :Wink1:

----------


## Berni

La verdad es un mercado dificil!
Nosotros hacemos espectaculos infantiles y sabemos lo mucho que cuesta darse a conocer. Querer hacer muchos shows y más y más! Creeme la clave es ir poco a poco, puede que quieras ir demasiado deprisa y te estalles! Piensa Si estas en tu ciudad y vas a un colegio 15min a hacer una actuación a los niños sin coste alguno, que pasará?
- Los niños se lo pasaran pipa (tu también imagino)
- Cojerás más experiencia 
- Darás tarjetas a los niños luego al terminar el show? El niño le habrá encantado el espectáculo, se lo comentará a papa o mamá y posiblemente no le hagan caso. Cuantas veces los niños hemos pedido miles de juguetes y miles de cosas y solo nos acaban concediendo aquello que creen ellos o esta a su alcance? Te asegurará que las tarjetas lleguen a manos de sus padres?
- En el colegio A vas hacerle un show gratis, el colegio B que esta al lado se enterará y tambieén lo querrá asi. Que pasara entonces? Cuando quieras que te paguen para el colegio C que aun no te han visto los 15min de gratis sabrán que a los colegios A y B has ido 15min de gratis sea por promocionarte u otros motivos. Cuando le presentes tu caché te pedirán nosotros tambien queremos los 15min gratis en nuestra escuela.

Otro punto, has estado trabajando un año en tus rutinas de espectaculo, no? 
Imagino te habrá llevado trabajo pensar que juego es mejor, musica, atrezzo, vestuario, charla, ritmo etc. O no te ha costado nada preparalo ni materiales, ni tu tiempo? 
Porque tienes que ir regalando a colegios cuando ellos mismos te pueden pagar una funcion de una hora o más. 
Creeéme con el tiempo van surjiendo ideas y nuevos proyectos que hacer. Ahora comentas estas dos meses en busca de shows. En mis dos meses de show no hicé tantos espectaculos como crees. Es en  base de la progesión del show y de ti que se van haciendo los espectaculos.


A ver si te surjen varios espectaculos y no desesperes!! No se hacen espectaculos de dos meses para otro

----------


## mayico

No pongo en duda tu marketing, pero te diré mi opinión.
Lo normal es que pases un proyecto escrito a los colegios de tu ciudad, con ficha tecnica necesaria y caché, ye sea por aula, ciclo o por numero de espectáculos a realizar.
Lo en ias o lo llevas a la secretaría de estudios de cada colegio, no cierres puertas a los colegios públicos TODOS tienen el rango de edad que buscas y no tienes ni idea de quien te puede contratar, no seas tan básico al pensar que los privados son los que contratan.
El proyecto puede ser un show mágico de animación a la lectura, que es atractivo para el colegio, o bien un show variado para la fiesta de fin de curso, o para la entrega del birrete de los de tercero de infantil, que pasan a primero de primaria.

¿Porqué con caché y con proyecto? Porque se ve mas serio, se ve que te dedicas a eso PIR ESO COBRAS, se ve mas PROFESIONAL, punto necesario para ser contratado. Si no cobras, y vas de gratis, no serás mas que UNO que quiere empezar en esto y hara cuatro cositas...

Por otro lado, ya te lo han dicho, si el resto de centros te llaman, te pedirán ese show de 15 minutos gratis (que entre cargar el coche, llegar, aparcar, montar, empezar, terminar, recoger, cargar, llegar a casa, aparcar y descargar, ni de coña son 15 minutos).

Después, si soy un profesor y te quiero contratar para el cumple de mi hija, espero que no repitas NADA de lo que has hecho gratis, pues... Yo estoy pagando y merezco algo "mejor" que lo que has hecho gratis, para eso estoy pagando.
O quizá quiera ese show gratis.

Conclusión, seriedad señores, papeleo y burocracia, caché OBLIGATORIO si no es benéfico, presencia y profesionalidad.
Cache, porque tiras tu propio trabajo al suelo y luego te costará levantarlo. Tiras el trabajo DEL RESTO de compañeros profesionales, sean o no de tu ciudad. Y... Estarás dado de alta, pues ti tocas las narices con este método a cualquier otro artista similar, puedes tener pronto una denuncia por trabajar ilegalmente...

El mejor marketink es valorar y respetar tu trabajo.

Un abrazo y existos.

----------


## magochile

Mayico y Berni he tomado muy en cuenta sus consejos sobre como encarar los Colegios, esta semana he conseguido apoyo de la corporación cultural y lo que tengo planeado es hacer una visita a todos los colegios que pueda, vestido de mago, con una persona que grabe en HD la expresión de la gente y haciendo trucos estilo Street Magic, hay una docena de trucos que nunca hago en mi rutina de magia infantil que podría hacer para sorprender a los niños, la idea no es hacer un show, si no que simplemente relaciones publicas.
Lo mejor es que probablemente si obtenga un pago por hacerlo, puedo visitar varios colegios en una misma mañana, no hay mas de 40 en mi ciudad.
Que opinan?

----------

